# W-9 comes home



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

As with many of us tractor addicts I grew up on a 3600 acer ranch. Seems most of out tractors we Mccormick, Farmall and IH. For many years our biggest tractor on the farm was a 1947 W-9.

Me being one of the smaller boys I only got to run it after my older brothers were gone. I do however remember putting many ours on it. I can remember farming at night and I could see the muffler turning red. The first time this happen I shut it down as I thought something was wrong. Well dad always thought that was just an excuse to stop for the night


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Case-man,, those W9s were SOME tractor!! What did you folks grow on your ranch?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Case-man,, those W9s were SOME tractor!! What did you folks grow on your ranch? *


partsman,
We raised a few herford/angus cross. We had a pertty good mix of them. I always liked them bronkle faced angus cross or the black baldies. I remember we used to have about 8 mik cows that we milked by hand. Back then mom made here own butter, bread, and used the milk to feed 8 kids.

For crops we mainly grew oats and corn, some times cane and sudan grass. We normally kept everything we grew. We used the creep-feed the oats to the calves in the summer time and when we wiened in the fall. We always hayed the corn for feed in the winter time.

We lived on a creek called sulfur creek, when it got past us it changed names to cherry creek. It was located away from everyone, it was 5 miles from nearest county road. On the creek we had some great alalfa bottoms, we almost always got a great hay crop.

Wished I had pictures to share, but back then picture taking didn't mean much. Well making myself homesick after being away for almosy 24 years.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

How many head did ya keep? What % pasture, crops???


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *How many head did ya keep? What % pasture, crops??? *


Well seemed we run close to 130 pair and usally kept about 25 replacement hiefers. I suppose we was looking at 70% pasture, 20 % hay and 10% farming. Seems we always produced extra hay to where we could of wintered more cattle than we could summer.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Caseman, sounds like you had lots to keep you busy!!
Those hereford- angus make a great cross!! Good mothers, lots of milk, and good disposition. 
Do you have cattle now?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Caseman, sounds like you had lots to keep you busy!!
> Those hereford- angus make a great cross!! Good mothers, lots of milk, and good disposition.
> Do you have cattle now? *


partsman,
No when we sold the ranch(which is another story) I worked on some ranches in the area, seemed they could never pay me enough to keep buying beer so I moved to town so I could be closer to my beer. Just kidding, I got tired of being laid off in the winter time to I got into the National Guards full time for 5 yrs. After that I went to selling supplies to the gold mines in the area, did that for 12yrs till the big goldmine closed up. Did some weekend farming on some land my dad had for a few years till I decided 300+ miles was to far for a weekend. Water situation was bad so I never invested in any cows, just case tractors lol.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *partsman,
> No when we sold the ranch(which is another story) I worked on some ranches in the area, seemed they could never pay me enough to keep buying beer so I moved to town so I could be closer to my beer. Just kidding, I got tired of being laid off in the winter time to I got into the National Guards full time for 5 yrs. After that I went to selling supplies to the gold mines in the area, did that for 12yrs till the big goldmine closed up. Did some weekend farming on some land my dad had for a few years till I decided 300+ miles was to far for a weekend. Water situation was bad so I never invested in any cows, just case tractors lol. *



Sounds like you've done some interesting stuff over the years!

I understand what you mean about the short supply of cash, it seems that unless you are very big, there's not enough money to just farm. We have a small herd of pure-bred angus, but have always cut wood too, and about 8-10 years ago got into tractor salvage. It's all sort of agriculture related, so kind of fits. I've always enjoyed being around the tractors so the salvage end works out nice too.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *As with many of us tractor addicts I grew up on a 3600 acer ranch. *






Nice Case... I grew up in mass. our lot was 50*100 it was a nice house.. but i could spit out my bedroom window and hit the neighbors yard...


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: W-9 comes home*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Nice Case... I grew up in mass. our lot was 50*100 it was a nice house.. but i could spit out my bedroom window and hit the neighbors yard... *


John,

When I used to go farming on the weekends it seemed so peaceful I hated to come back. I only live in a town of 5500 but it still seems like to many people. Hopefully I'll still have dads 160 aceres to retire on some day.
caseman-d


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2004)

Glad to see you still have those tractors caseman! I even have a W-9 now, took some work but it's running good. Just need a grille and some paint and tires to finish her off...

Student teaching this semester, so far it's keeping me busy! Maybe will actually make it down your way this summer - getting married June 5 in Dickinson!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected] _
> *Glad to see you still have those tractors caseman! I even have a W-9 now, took some work but it's running good. Just need a grille and some paint and tires to finish her off...
> 
> Student teaching this semester, so far it's keeping me busy! Maybe will actually make it down your way this summer - getting married June 5 in Dickinson! *


[email protected],

Good to see you here. Glad you got your W-9 running, last I heard you were looking for a head for it. I almost wished I would have kept my WD-9 parts tractor as it had great sheet metal on it. What size tires you looking for? You looking for just tires or do you need rims also.
caseman-d
http://www.tiretown.com/rearfarm.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *[email protected],
> 
> Good to see you here. Glad you got your W-9 running, last I heard you were looking for a head for it. I almost wished I would have kept my WD-9 parts tractor as it had great sheet metal on it. What size tires you looking for? You looking for just tires or do you need rims also.
> ...


Just tires, rims are OK. I think the tires on it would last a while, but they are full of chloride and I don't like that. They always seem to leak on these older tractors and rust the rims out. And if I had the truck out to remove the chloride, the tires are so dry and hard they would be ruined along with the tubes. So I would like "new" good used tires on it before painting. Maybe if I hold off another year or two I can afford new tires for it and be done for a long time.

Finally went to Canada last spring for a head. A 7 hour drive from where I am! Was an interesting trip and the head seems to be good.

Still rounding up parts for the live hydraulic/power steering on my H - have almost everything except brackets and hoses. Problem is money will be tight after the wedding because we will probably have to move quite a ways to find jobs. Any openings you know of down there? I sure would like to stay in ND/SD area...


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Steven, welcome to the board!!! It's great to see another farmaller!:thumbsup: I see from your signature line that you've some dandies too, post some pics if you get a chance.

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!! I've been married for almost 14 years now, smartest move I ever made!!!!

Good luck finding work.


----------

